# Message not Sent Error



## ItsMeBobby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hey, so I just loaded up the AOKP Jelly Bean 4.2.1 Build 12.18.2012 ROM and I absolutely love it... however, I keep getting a text message error.

Whenever I try sending a text message, I am told that the text message failed to send while actually... the person who I am sending the text message to, receives the text.

It's very annoying. I have a Samsung Galaxy S3 for AT&T (i747). Anything I can do to fix this issue?


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I had a similar issue on cm10.1 for d2vzw, so what I did was make sure the CDMA subscription was not sent on nv and then did a few reboots and it was fine. Not sure if this will help you but hopefully you find the answer

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------

